# The introduction for all to see.



## txraisedboy (Mar 12, 2012)

Good afternoon bretheren and all.  My name is Bro. Jonathan B. Hogue. I am so happy to have stumbled upon this application.  I was born and raised in Texas, from San Antonio to Austin to Harlingen.  After a few years of college, I decided to join the Navy, and my first duty station was in Washington State.  There I found the light and became a member of Fildago Lodge #77, in Anacourtes, WA.  I then PCS'ed (moved) to my second duty station here in Northern Japan.  I have been here for just over a year now and I enjoy Japan very much.  I am mostly happy that I have come across this wonderful amount of information and discussion on all things Masonic, because I have really needed a new way to further myself in the light.  I have found that, while I am here, that the learning that I do in Masonry is self paced and can become something that can be put on the back burner to other things.  I have a wonderful family and enjoy spending the time that I get with them, and now with this in hand, I have found a new spark to light a new fire in my Masonic studies.  Thank you to the founders and to all who contribute to the content.  Hopefully, in the near future, I will be able to contribute to this site so that I may help others further themselves in Masonry.  Thank you and good evening.

V/R,
Bro. J. B. Hogue
Fildago #77 Anacourtes, WA
From Northern Japan


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome Bro. Hogue!


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Mac (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Bro. Hogue!  I agree with your comment that Masonry is self paced, and it's one of the big reasons I appreciate the fraternity.  Once you've learned to say "no" when appropriate (an important lesson!), you really start to control how much time you invest.  Have you had a chance to visit any Lodges in Japan?  I'm sure it would be most interesting to compare the Washington esoteric work to that of Japan.


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 13, 2012)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## txraisedboy (Mar 15, 2012)

I apologize for the double post, I was on my mobil device and didn't think that it got submitted.  With that said thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------

